# It's Not Even April Fools [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 26, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10016"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10016" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10016"></a></div>
<strong>Canikon?


</strong>A report over an [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_rumours.html" target="_blank">NL</a>] talks about some patent swapping between Canon and Nikon, the end result? A Nikon camera with an EF mount.</p>
<p>I have never heard such a thing, but it’s an interesting idea.</p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_rumours.html" target="_blank">NL</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Astro (May 26, 2012)

ROTFL ;D

that would be great for nikon in these times... no problems switching to nikon bodys.

i can´t imagine how many canon shooter would buy a D600 with it rumored specs in a second if they could use EF lenses on it.

of course this nikon EF mount camera would be a future model.. im just thinking.

honest i think hell will freeze over before THIS happens.


----------



## Ricku (May 26, 2012)

I wonder if this has something to do with the fact that Canon can't compete with the performance of Nikon's new Exmor sensor?  There are many angry canonites out there who are disappointed at Canon because of the 5D3's lackluster DR, and the fact that banding is still an issue..

.. Can't beat them, join them? 

I'll be the first to preorder Nikon's DSLR with EF mount!


----------



## EYEONE (May 26, 2012)

Oh. Hello D3s


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (May 26, 2012)

So...if Nikon gets the EF mount and Canon gets sensor tech they might as well just merge.


----------



## AvTvM (May 26, 2012)

The very moment Nikon starts building camera bodies with - optional (!) - Canon EF mount, Canon as a camera maker will cease to exist! Canon would be relegated to third party lens manufacturer status and provider of videocams. 

If people can use 8-15, TSE-17/4, TSE-24/2.8, EF 85/1.2, EF 135/2.0, EF 70-200/2.8 L IS II and all the Canon Super-Teles on a Nikon D800, D4, and future D600 ... nobody in their right mind will buy a FF Canon EOS DSLR any longer. 

While I really like the thought, it's won't happen before hell freezes over.


----------



## Tov (May 26, 2012)

its about where to stick tape in case of lightleaks and where not to in case of lockup issues.


----------



## Dave92F1 (May 26, 2012)

More likely, Canon licensed the right to use the Nikon CX mount (Nikon 1) for their mirrorless offering.

This makes a lot more sense than Nikon licensing the EF mount.

Why, you ask? For all the technical reasons the CX mount is a good design (see my writeup here: http://nerdfever.com/?p=1891).

Bottom line is the Nikon CX mount is great, but Nikon really failed to exploit it with the J1 and V1. Canon may well do a better job (I hope so!).

I know a lot of people want to see a APS-C or even full-frame mirrorless camera from Canon, but I don't think it's likely. The whole purpose of mirrorless is that the camera can be SMALLER than a SLR; otherwise why even bother with a mirrorless? The CX format allows much smaller cameras and lenses than other mirrorless formats, and leaves a healthy gap (marketing-wise) from DSLRs. (Of course there will be an adapter for EF/EF-S lenses.)

[FWIW, my predictions about the G1X were pretty spot-on...]


----------



## AvTvM (May 26, 2012)

Dave92F1 said:


> I know a lot of people want to see a APS-C or even full-frame mirrorless camera from Canon, but I don't think it's likely. The whole purpose of mirrorless is that the camera can be SMALLER than a SLR; otherwise why even bother with a mirrorless?



I do not care for CX at all. It is just a shitty compact cam sensor size which is diffraction limited already at f/4.0 and has DOF like a compact camera. No need whatsoever. Leave that thing to Nikon. 

What I want is an exceptionally good Canon FF mirrorless. ANd I want it supercompact too ... say in a box the size of a Minolta CLE ... should be rather easy ... after all there is no mirror, no mirrobox and no prism. And I would like tot get not only an EF-adapter for it but also some new, digital-optimized full-frame AF-lenses the size of Leica M-lenses, optically at 90% of the Leica M's, mechanically at 50% and price wise at 33%.


----------



## Brymills (May 26, 2012)

In terms of the name it's clearly obvious....

As you can't split the two names equally because they both have an odd number of letters, take the first two letters from Canon, the last two from Nikon, and the most common letter from the two names to put in the middle.... ;D


----------



## Ricku (May 26, 2012)

AvTvM said:


> I do not care for CX at all. It is just a S___ty compact cam sensor size which is diffraction limited already at f/4.0 and has DOF like a compact camera. No need whatsoever. Leave that thing to Nikon.


+1

I'd be a disaster if Canon's long awaited mirrorless is a "crapcam" with a compact sensor. Fun for the kids, but for the rest of us, not so much.

I want Canon's version of the Leica M9.


----------



## Dave92F1 (May 26, 2012)

Do you think the Canon G12 is a "crapcam"? I have a G11 (same sensor) as well as a 60D.

The G11/G12 is a great camera in a body far more portable than any DSLR. Yes it has limitations on ISO, DoF, and dynamic range - that is the tradeoff for a small camera.

The Nikon CX sensor is THREE TIMES BIGGER than the one on the G12.

The laws of physics demand tradeoffs in camera design - if you want one thing, you have to give up something else. I think the CX format is an excellent tradeoff - MUCH better IQ than compact cameras, yet MUCH smaller than DSLRs.

And Canon could do a much better job on the design of the body than Nikon did. (So could have Nikon, if they'd tried harder!)


----------



## hmmm (May 26, 2012)

*D600c !!! *

...with a smart adapter that would allow for AF with Nikkkor lenses as well.

_NL_ did take it with a big grain of salt also... but if MITI has anything to do with this deal they may be nudging it along to help the Japanese imaging industry face new competitors. A win-win situation for all of us!


----------



## Dave92F1 (May 26, 2012)

Here's an idea:

If you look at the Nikon CX mount, the Nikon 1" sensor is a good deal smaller than the mount would fit.

I think you could fit a 4/3" sensor in there - maybe even a G1X sized sensor (it'd be close).

Suppose Canon put out a CX-mount camera with a LARGER SENSOR than the one Nikon uses.

Canon could then sell lenses to BOTH Nikon and Canon body owners. Nikon lenses would mount on Canon bodies, but would be inferior because of the smaller image circle- the Canon body would have to crop only data from the center of the sensor.

And by using a mount only supported by Canon and Nikon, they both could charge first-tier pricing, without having to compete for lenses with the second-tier Micro-4/3 guys and Sigma/Tamron/etc. (for a while anyway).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 26, 2012)

nikon would be the loser in a deal like that! The money's in the lenses more than the bodies. Now, if nikon were to produce EF Mount Lenses with full functionality, they would have some that would be big sellers.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 26, 2012)

dilbert said:


> Too bad that lenses are sold with detachable or replaceable mounts that you can screw on/off.
> 
> Then you could buy a Canon lens and simply replace the mounting to put it on a Nikon.
> 
> ...


 
They have been sold for many years in one form or another. Google T-Mount. You can screw on / off mounts for most camera bodies. However, with few buyers, they are uncommon, many miror lenses still use them, and some of the low quality long lenses. With no autofocus, they are just not popular.

T Mounts are mostly used for Microscope and Telescope camera adapters currently.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=T+mount&srtclk=sort&Ns=p_PRICE_2%7c1&N=0


----------



## nicku (May 26, 2012)

i don't believe this will happen. the reason is very simple:

- Nikon will kill their own lens production lines

- Canon will loose almost all Dslr's modeles


----------



## Woody (May 27, 2012)

I am not surprised Japanese companies trade patents. Why do Canon and Nikon share so many common features (IS vs VR) yet we never see lawsuits flying around? I think they are far more collaborative than we believe. They'll rather help each other out than allow a competitor from another part of the world to sneak up on them. See what happened to the Japanese TV industry?

I do not believe we'll ever see a Nikon camera with EF mount. But we may see improved Nikon TSE lenses, 70-200 f/4 lens, MPE lens. On the other hand, Canon may release a 14-24 lens, sensors with improved DR (like the D3s) etc.


----------



## nicku (May 27, 2012)

Woody said:


> I am not surprised Japanese companies trade patents. Why do Canon and Nikon share so many common features (IS vs VR) yet we never see lawsuits flying around? I think they are far more collaborative than we believe. They'll rather help each other out than allow a competitor from another part of the world to sneak up on them. See what happened to the Japanese TV industry?
> 
> I do not believe we'll ever see a Nikon camera with EF mount. But we may see improved Nikon TSE lenses, 70-200 f/4 lens, MPE lens. On the other hand, Canon may release a 14-24 lens, sensors with improved DR (like the D3s) etc.



Exactly...


----------



## Musouka (May 27, 2012)

Speaking of sensors, it seem that Renesas is struggling

Renesas raises proposed job cuts to over 10,000


----------



## dstppy (May 29, 2012)

Hehe never will happen, where will people threaten to go to? ;D


----------



## hutjeflut (May 29, 2012)

id prefer it the other way arround.
i have and always will have a low budged and lets face it canons budged lenses arent as food as nikkons budged lenses specialy when it comes to focussing.

canon would do good to get rid of these crappy micromotor lenses all toherget and ask 10 euro more for usm in evert single lense.

they had usb in old lenses like the 24-80 wich was quite fast (bad quality tho) so why not in the new ones?
it obviously doesnt cost a lot to implement so stop being cheap canon and use usm in every lens even kit lenses.


----------



## Ziggy (May 29, 2012)

Maybe then we can get a 200-400mm lens finally.


----------



## psolberg (Jun 7, 2012)

both the EF and F mounts are dynousaurs of the mirror era. both have no future in the inevitable mirrorless world. I'm more interested in a 35mm mirrorless mount.


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 7, 2012)

psolberg said:


> both the EF and F mounts are dynousaurs of the mirror era. both have no future in the inevitable mirrorless world. I'm more interested in a 35mm mirrorless mount.



+1 ! 

Actually, I would prefer an electrified Leica M-Mount. Patents of the M mount have expired, some time ago, its free for all. Putting electrical contacts on it would enable AF and IS and everything else modern, while retaining backward compatibility with all M mount lenses.


----------

